# [gelöst] Probleme beim emerge von x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4

## shredder01

Hi, 

 ich bekomme beim emergen von x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4 folgende Fehlermeldung : 

 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: No such file or directory 

 make[1]: *** [.obj/debug-shared-mt/ftxopentype.o] Fehler 1 

 make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse... 

 make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.6-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.6/src' 

 make: *** [sub-src] Fehler 2 

 !!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4 failed. 

 Call stack: 

 ebuild.sh, line 1546: Called dyn_compile 

 ebuild.sh, line 937: Called src_compile 

 qt-3.3.6-r4.ebuild, line 203: Called die 

 Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen, was ich tun kann damit er das ganze ausführt. Mit googeln bin ich auch nicht richtig weiter gekommen. Möglicherweise auch weil ich nicht genau weiß was davon der "Hauptfehler" ist 

 Vielen Dank schonmal 

 P.S. emerge --info :

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Mon, 01 Jan 2007 18:00:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa alsa_cards_ali5451 alsa_cards_als4000 alsa_cards_atiixp alsa_cards_atiixp-modem alsa_cards_bt87x alsa_cards_ca0106 alsa_cards_cmipci alsa_cards_emu10k1x alsa_cards_ens1370 alsa_cards_ens1371 alsa_cards_es1938 alsa_cards_es1968 alsa_cards_fm801 alsa_cards_hda-intel alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_cards_intel8x0m alsa_cards_maestro3 alsa_cards_trident alsa_cards_usb-audio alsa_cards_via82xx alsa_cards_via82xx-modem alsa_cards_ymfpci alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri dvd elibc_glibc fortran gdbm gpm gtk iconv input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog kde kernel_linux libg++ linguas_de mysql ncurses nls nplt nptl nptlonly opengl pam pcre perl ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_ati video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa xml xml2 xorg zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAYLast edited by shredder01 on Fri Oct 12, 2007 8:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slick

Hast Du die CHOST-Variable in der /etc/make.conf einfach geändert? Wenn ja, siehe hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

Zumal ich auch denke CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe" paßt mit CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"  nicht so ganz zusammen.

----------

## shredder01

Mist darauf bin ich noch garnicht gekommen. Nein geändert hab ich sie nicht, ich fürchte vielmehr, dass als ich mit (damals noch massiver) Unterstützung zweier Freunde die Gentoo-Basics aufgesetzt hab, wir das falsche stage3-archiv genommen haben(statt i686 das x86). Ich weiß nämlich noch das sich beiden nicht einig waren, ob das egal wäre welches von beiden man nimmt oder nicht(weil ja eigentlich ein Pentium M, wie ich ihn hab, auch 'n x86 ist, oder?). Und bisher hab ich trotz dieser Einstellungen auch alles mögliche draufkompiliert bekommen(bis jetzt). Gibt's da irgendetwas was man da jetzt machen kann, ohne das ganze System wieder schreddern zu müssen? Wieso passiert sowas eigentlich erst dann wenn man schon soviel raufkompiliert hat und das ganze schon fast so ist wie es sein soll? ;o)

----------

## nikaya

Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre wohl der Link den slick gepostet hat,was einem kompletten Neubau des Systems gleichkommt.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shredder01

Bin grad dabei den Anweisungen des geposteten Links zu folgen, jetzt ist grad emerge -e world dran, was wohl 'ne weile dauern wird. Was ich noch gerne wissen würde ist, wo die CBUILD-Variable eigentlich steht, da mir woanders der Tip gegeben wurde die auszukommentieren? Ich hab schon in der make.conf nachgeschaut(wo es nach der Gentoo MAN makeconf eigentlich stehen sollte), aber steht es nicht.

----------

## nikaya

 *shredder01 wrote:*   

>  Was ich noch gerne wissen würde ist, wo die CBUILD-Variable eigentlich steht, da mir woanders der Tip gegeben wurde die auszukommentieren? Ich hab schon in der make.conf nachgeschaut(wo es nach der Gentoo MAN makeconf eigentlich stehen sollte), aber steht es nicht.

 

Steht in "emerge --info" drin.  :Wink: 

----------

## zworK

Sofern du in der make.conf die Variable CBUILD nicht explizit mit einem Wert definierst, wird dieser von portage automatisch auf den von CHOST gesetzt.

Also: CBUILD = CHOST

----------

## shredder01

@zworK :  Danke! Also nix mit auskommentieren.

@Doe John : Ich hoff' mal du meintest das nicht allzu ernst *grins*

----------

## nikaya

 *shredder01 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Doe John : Ich hoff' mal du meintest das nicht allzu ernst *grins*

 

Nö,nicht wirklich.  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## shredder01

Hm jetzt ist mein emerge -e world bei sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2 (immerhin "schon" der 9.Punkt in der Liste von world)mit 'ner Fehlermeldung abgebrochen

configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

Er scheint also wohl irgendwie den Preprocessor zu vermissen, aber womit bekomme ich den jetzt vor dem emerge world drauf?

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  db-4.2.52_p4-r2.ebuild, line 101:   Called die

Meine emerge --info nach den bisherigen Veränderungen :

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Mon, 01 Jan 2007 18:00:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa alsa_cards_ali5451 alsa_cards_als4000 alsa_cards_atiixp alsa_cards_atiixp-modem alsa_cards_bt87x alsa_cards_ca0106 alsa_cards_cmipci alsa_cards_emu10k1x alsa_cards_ens1370 alsa_cards_ens1371 alsa_cards_es1938 alsa_cards_es1968 alsa_cards_fm801 alsa_cards_hda-intel alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_cards_intel8x0m alsa_cards_maestro3 alsa_cards_trident alsa_cards_usb-audio alsa_cards_via82xx alsa_cards_via82xx-modem alsa_cards_ymfpci alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts build cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri dvd elibc_glibc fortran gdbm gpm gtk iconv input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog kde kernel_linux libg++ linguas_de mysql ncurses nls nplt nptl nptlonly opengl pam pcre perl ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_ati video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa xml xml2 xorg zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## shredder01

Wie es scheint ist meinem System die Sache die ich nach Anweisung des Links veranstaltet hab(und/oder das mit Fehlermeldung abgebrochene emerge -e world?) nicht bekommen. Beim Booten bekomme ich jetzt folgende Fehlermeldung :

/sbin/rc: line 518: /sbin/depscan.sh: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-services.sh: line 11: /sbin/depscan.sh: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 *Error running '/sbin/depscan.sh'!

 *Please correct any problems above.

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-services.sh: line 11: /sbin/depscan.sh: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 *Error running '/sbin/depscan.sh'!

 *Please correct any problems above.

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-services.sh: line 11: /sbin/depscan.sh: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Auf die grafische Oberfläche komme ich überhaupt nicht mehr und den Rechnernamen kennt er auch nicht mehr. Ach ja und die Tastatureinstellungen stimmen auch nicht mehr(was wahrscheinlich daran liegt, das er nicht durch die ganze Bootsequenz durchkommt?).

Will ich den Rechner runterfahren kommt folgendes:

INIT: Switching to runlevel: 6

INIT: Sending processes the TERM signal

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-services.sh: line 11: /sbin/depscan.sh: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 *Error running '/sbin/depscan.sh'!

 *Please correct any problems above.

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

Und da bleibt er dann stehen, runterfahren geht nur noch mit Betätigung des Ausschalters.

Kann man da noch was retten oder hilft nur noch ein Neuaufsetzen?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Versuch erstmal das emerge -e system durchzubekommen.

Überspring einfach "db".

Tobi

----------

## shredder01

Danke! Hm ich hab's gerade probiert. Das Problem ist nur dadurch das er nicht weit genug durch den Bootvorgang durchläuft, hab ich kein Netz, er kennt den Nameserver nicht. Bei einigen Sachen beim emerge läuft er problemlos durch, aber sobald er etwas runterladen muß bricht er ab und sagt er kann den Namen nicht auflösen(womit er natürlich recht hat, ich hab mal versucht unterm Gentoo meine Fritz-Box anzupingen, keine Chance).

Läßt sich da vielleicht ein Script(oder wie auch immer) per Hand aufrufen, damit er das Netz kennt?

----------

## shredder01

Ich hab' jetzt in einem anderen Forum folgendes gefunden:Modul für's Netzwerk in /etc/modules.autoload schreiben -> aber die scheint es bei mir nicht zu geben(und wenn müßte es ja eigentlich da schon drin stehen), mit 

```
modprobe tg3 
```

 das Modul laden -> aber da sagt er mir 

```
FATAL: Module tg3 not found
```

 , obwohl tg3 mein Modul für die Netzwerkkarte ist. Beim Versuch 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

 zum starten des Netzwerks per Hand aufzurufen, kommt wieder mein Lieblingsspruch:

```
 *Error running '/sbin/depscan.sh'! 

*Please correct any problems above. 

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-services.sh: line 11: /sbin/depscan.sh: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden 
```

Im Augenblick bin ich ziemlich ratlos  :Crying or Very sad: . Vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand 'ne Lösung. Gibt's eigentlich 'ne Möglichkeit einzelne Sachen der emerge -e system Liste auszuklammern , so das ihn am Anfang nur die Sachen machen läßt für die er nicht ins Netz muß?

Ach ja beim Aufruf von net-setup kommt command not found.

----------

## Finswimmer

Was sagt ein ifconfig?

Evtl hast du das Modul tg3 fest im Kernel.

Wenn ifconfig ein eth0 ausgibt:

ifconfig eth0 $IP-ADRESSE up

route add default gw $Gateway/Server

Tobi

----------

## shredder01

Vielen Dank! Wieder einen Schritt weiter.  :Smile:  Ok, jetzt bin ich beim emerge -e system schonmal etwas weiter gekommen. Aber jetzt bei sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 hakt es wieder.

```
configure: error: a working C++ compiler is required
```

 Was kann ich mir noch einzeln runterladen, damit er den hat? Schließlich bin ich jetzt erst bei Punkt 25 in der emerge -e system Liste, und die enthält 112 Punkte, da wird sicher noch der eine oder andere bei sein wo er ähnliches sagt.

Daran ist ja auch schon die db-Geschichte gescheitert, weil er da einen C++preprocessor gesucht hat. Aber woher bekomme ich jetzt die C++Geschichte, sollte die nicht eigentlich beim gcc oder beim glibc(hieß der so?) dabeisein?

----------

## shredder01

P.S. gibt's 'ne Möglichkeit zu verhindern, das ich jedesmal wenn emerge -e system mit einer Fehlermeldung abbricht, ich beim nächsten mal wieder bei Null anfangen muß, also auch alle Teile, die problemlos durchliefen wieder emergen muß?

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge -e world

wenn es abbricht dann:

emerge --skipfirst (dann wird der erste Eintrag (der Fehlerhafte) übersprungen)

Tobi

----------

## shredder01

Da muß ich nochmal nachfragen : wenn ich 112 Einträge in der emerge -e system Liste hab, 24 laufen problemlos durch und beim 25ten bricht er ab. Was macht dann emerge --skipfirst, beim 26ten weiter? Wenn ich jetzt wieder emerge -e system aufrufe fängt er ja wieder beim 1ten an. Oder würde, wenn ich jetzt nicht emerge -e system sondern nur emerge aufrufen würde, er wieder beim 25ten einsetzen?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Was macht dann emerge --skipfirst, beim 26ten weiter?

 

Ja, geht dann bei 26. weiter.

emerge -e system startet immer wieder von vorne.

emerge --resume macht bei dem abgebrochenen weiter. Nützlich, wenn du die Konsole wechseln willst.

Tobi

----------

## shredder01

So jetzt bin ich mehr oder weniger holprig durchs emerge -e system durchgekommen. Eine ganze handvoll Sachen mußte ich leider überspringen, so zum Beispiel die ganzen perl Sachen, weil da wieder Fehlermeldungen kamen. Dann hab' ich env-update und etc-update durchgeführt, was problemlos ging. Und dann wollte ich revdep-rebuild machen, aber da hakt es schonwieder. Er zählt mir erstmal jede Menge "broken"-Dinge auf die alle eine libstdc++.so.6 brauchen. Dann fängt er an benötigte Dinge zu emergen und bleibt gleich beim ersten Punkt(dev-lib/gmp-4.2.1) hängen und zwar mit der Fehlermeldung

```
checking C++ compiler g++ -02 -mtune=i686 -pipe... no

configure: error: C++ compiler not available, see config.log for details
```

Irgendeine Idee wie ich aus der Geschichte wieder rauskomme?  :Confused: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Installier dir mal: sys-libs/libstdc++-v3

Und revdep-rebuild solltest du erst nutzen, wenn dein System auf dem aktuellen Stand ist.

Also nach emerge -e world.

Tobi

----------

## shredder01

Da muß ich auch nochmal nachfragen : Wenn ich jetzt also so'n halbkomplettes emerge -e system gemacht habe und dann ein emerge -e world mache, fängt er dann nicht wieder bei Null an und ich alle bisherigen Probleme wieder?

----------

## nikaya

Hallo,

wenn Du keine Probleme damit hast würde ich das ganze System neu aufsetzen,ist diesmal kein Scherz.  :Wink: 

Da sowieso alles neu kompiliert werden muß und beim System wohl einiges im Argen liegt wäre das die sauberste und auch wohl schnellste Lösung.

Eine Änderung des CHOST ist immer eine heikle Angelegenheit und klappt auch nicht jedesmal.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shredder01

Hm, naja ich werd' noch ausprobieren, was er sagt wenn ich ihm die sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 draufinstalliert hab, und wenn' s dann immer noch nichts wird werd' ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen. Wenn ich das gleich gemacht hätte wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch schon durch, aber konnte ja keiner ahnen, das sich das so ausweitet.

Ich überlege gerade an welchem Punkt des Installationshandbuches ich einsetzen könnte, denn bestimmte Sachen wie Partionen anlegen usw. sind ja nicht mehr nötig. Wahrscheinlich nur neu formatieren und dann das stage3 neu draufschieben(plus alle nachfolgenden Sachen)?

Danke trotzdem(auch wenn du jetzt was ausgesprochen hast was ich eigentlich nicht hören wollte  :Wink: (aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem schon ahnte))

----------

## nikaya

 *shredder01 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich überlege gerade an welchem Punkt des Installationshandbuches ich einsetzen könnte, denn bestimmte Sachen wie Partionen anlegen usw. sind ja nicht mehr nötig. Wahrscheinlich nur neu formatieren und dann das stage3 neu draufschieben(plus alle nachfolgenden Sachen)?
> 
> 

 

Ja,die ersten Schritte kannst du auslassen.Das ist ja schon erledigt.Einfach formatieren,Partitionen mounten und dann bei stage3

weitermachen.Netzwerk muß natürlich auch funktionieren.

Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück und es klappt noch.Lange würde ich es mir aber nicht mehr anschauen."emerge -e" kommt ja nahezu einer Neuinstallation gleich.

----------

## shredder01

Hab' jetzt 'ne Neuinstallation gemacht, aber"lustigerweise" schon beim ersten emerge -avuDN world wieder hübsche Probleme: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-531673-highlight-.html

Hoffe mal ich krieg das noch gelöst.  :Sad: 

----------

